# V box spreader opinion.



## PrecisionS&I (Jan 30, 2012)

We will be adding an additional truck this season and looking for opinions. 

We currently run 6 salt/plow trucks per event-

2- c4500 with electric under tailgate spreaders

1 - F550 with electric under tailgate spreader 

3 - F350 cab and chassis with boss vbx 9000's.

For this season we are adding a 750 gallon liquid truck,

And another vbox.

I am considering another F350 with a boss vbx 9000 or an F550 with a 5 yard hydraulic vbox. 

I was ready to go with the F550 hydraulic set up but now I'm rethinking about going with the vbx 9000/F350.

Not sure if the additional cost of adding the hydraulics to the truck is worth the added cost.

We are phasing out our dump trucks for chassis mounted vbox spreaders.

Thanks.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Hydros are worth twice what they cost. I'll never own another electric spreader if I have the option of hydraulic.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Buy one hydraulic and you'll be selling the electrics.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'll agree that hydraulic is a much better option, but I'm going to point out that after adding the wet line kit, you are basically going to end up at least 100% more expensive than the electric option. At double the price, it SHOULD work better


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> I'll agree that hydraulic is a much better option, but I'm going to point out that after adding the wet line kit, you are basically going to end up at least 100% more expensive than the electric option. At double the price, it SHOULD work better


You get what you pay for.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> You get what you pay for.


true enough


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I have to ask because you said you're going v box mounted straight to the frame moving forward...do you use these trucks for anything other than snow and ice?
If it was me and the answer is no I would buy a couple old state trucks and run them until the beds fall apart. And take the money saved and invest in the snow side whether it be trucks or equipment.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

There is no comparison between live, or central hydraulics to electric. As M Ice stated, look around at some municipal auctions. There are deals to be had out there. Stay 2007 back, no EGR.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

PrecisionS&I said:


> Not sure if the additional cost of adding the hydraulics to the truck is worth the added *value*


Fixed it for you.

Yes it is


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

m_ice said:


> I have to ask because you said you're going v box mounted straight to the frame moving forward...do you use these trucks for anything other than snow and ice?
> If it was me and the answer is no I would buy a couple old state trucks and run them until the beds fall apart. And take the money saved and invest in the snow side whether it be trucks or equipment.


Then you're giving up (or mostly giving up) the ability to plow with the truck beyond roads, and you're also going to be pretty well committed to having CDL drivers for most ex DOT trucks.

And unless I could use the F550 in the summer, I wouldn't spend the money building a new truck that size either.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Then you're giving up (or mostly giving up) the ability to plow with the truck beyond roads, and you're also going to be pretty well committed to having CDL drivers for most ex DOT trucks.
> 
> And unless I could use the F550 in the summer, I wouldn't spend the money building a new truck that size either.


My Int. 4300 and S1700 are both non CDL salt only trucks that I paid less than 10k for both. Neither are pretty however the 1700 isn't bad. 
And yes I would never plow with these trucks although both have hydraulics yo the front and came with mounts.
I wouldnt own either of they weren't as cheap as they were and make as money as they do.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

m_ice said:


> My Int. 4300 and S1700 are both non CDL salt only trucks that I paid less than 10k for both. Neither are pretty however the 1700 isn't bad.
> And yes I would never plow with these trucks although both have hydraulics yo the front and came with mounts.
> I wouldnt own either of they weren't as cheap as they were and make as money as they do.


When someone says ex DOT truck, I think 33k plus GVW dump truck with under tailgate salter.

26k or just under GVW 4300 is where it's at for me. Cheap to buy and build, and much tougher components than a 550.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> When someone says ex DOT truck, I think 33k plus GVW dump truck with under tailgate salter.
> 
> 26k or just under GVW 4300 is where it's at for me. Cheap to buy and build, and much tougher components than a 550.


Ex IDOT trucks!!!
Illinois does everything backwards including their trucks. They are either 4300s or 7400 tandems here


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

m_ice said:


> Ex IDOT trucks!!!
> Illinois does everything backwards including their trucks. They are either 4300s or 7400 tandems here


Single axle 4300 dump that's under CDL? For a DOT truck?


----------



## PrecisionS&I (Jan 30, 2012)

m_ice said:


> I have to ask because you said you're going v box mounted straight to the frame moving forward...do you use these trucks for anything other than snow and ice?
> If it was me and the answer is no I would buy a couple old state trucks and run them until the beds fall apart. And take the money saved and invest in the snow side whether it be trucks or equipment.


This will be a dedicated snow only truck.

We are investigating in the company that's why we are buying a new truck.

We add at least one new truck a year plus other equipment.

This years additions:

F550 plow & salt

750 gallons deicing sprayer for another truck.

450 gallon brine maker with 5000 gallon onsite storage.

Snowrator or Ventrac ssv.

Box truck for sidewalk crew.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Single axle 4300 dump that's under CDL? For a DOT truck?


Yep


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

m_ice said:


> Yep


I think IDOT left out an "I" in their abbreviation.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I think IDOT left out an "I" in their abbreviation.


It is Illinois...home of the most government entities in the U.S.

They may do it because they are cheap?
Because they can't find CDL drivers?
I'm not really sure but it is convenient for me.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Single axle 4300 dump that's under CDL? For a DOT truck?


Small motor, light Axel's, juice brakes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> I'll agree that hydraulic is a much better option, but I'm going to point out that after adding the wet line kit, you are basically going to end up at least 100% more expensive than the electric option. At double the price, it SHOULD work better


Not only is it more reliable it is also far more productive.

It's price vs cost. There's a difference and if a business owner doesn't understand it...it probably won't end well.


----------



## PrecisionS&I (Jan 30, 2012)

All summer my mind has been set on the hydraulic setup, however the other day I started thinking (which usually gets me in trouble) about just running another Boss 9000 so I figured I would post to get a consensus. 

I think I will be sticking to my original plan and setup the hydraulic vbox.

Thanks.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

You'll probably never do anything but hydro in the future. And you'll be very thankful you made the decision you did.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

What hydro spreaders are you guys using?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Salt dogg under gate on 2 dump trucks, and Swenson V box on the 4300. There are 2 down sides to the under gate. They use a little more salt until you get used to them. The bed has to be raised to slide the salt back. It's really nice to be able to use the trucks as a dump truck when needed without doing anything but dropping a guard down. It's also a fast and easy changeover from winter to summer as needed. The only thing I would like is the ability to pull trailers with the under tailgate spreaders on the truck. 

I would not even think about considering an under tailgate unless the dump body were aluminum or stainless though.


----------



## PrecisionS&I (Jan 30, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Salt dogg under gate on 2 dump trucks, and Swenson V box on the 4300. There are 2 down sides to the under gate. They use a little more salt until you get used to them. The bed has to be raised to slide the salt back. It's really nice to be able to use the trucks as a dump truck when needed without doing anything but dropping a guard down. It's also a fast and easy changeover from winter to summer as needed. The only thing I would like is the ability to pull trailers with the under tailgate spreaders on the truck.
> 
> I would not even think about considering an under tailgate unless the dump body were aluminum or stainless though.


I agree with the aluminum or stainless dump bed.

I just hate having to lift the dump bed to load the spreader, its so nice to just spread and go with the vbox.

Up until 6 years ago all I ever used was a central hydraulic under tailgate spreader. Once I bought my first vbox I was hooked.

Since we only use the trucks for snow we have found the visibility is so much better with the chassis mounted vbox and poly fenders.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

For a dedicated snow truck I would probably choose a frame mounted v box as well.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The more I run V boxes the more I like them. The Sterling has an under tailgate that is amazing though.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Salt dogg under gate on 2 dump trucks, and Swenson V box on the 4300. There are 2 down sides to the under gate. They use a little more salt until you get used to them. The bed has to be raised to slide the salt back. It's really nice to be able to use the trucks as a dump truck when needed without doing anything but dropping a guard down. It's also a fast and easy changeover from winter to summer as needed. The only thing I would like is the ability to pull trailers with the under tailgate spreaders on the truck.
> 
> I would not even think about considering an under tailgate unless the dump body were aluminum or stainless though.


Our dumps are fine with extended tounge equipment trailers, I would venture to guess enclosed are a different story.


----------

